# How and what to feed celestial pearl danios



## Matt Warner

Hi all, I have just recently bought some Celestial pearl danios and im having some trouble feeding them. Everything I seem to feed them they have a nibble at but don't seem to eat it. I have tried grinded up flake food, frozen bloodworm, brine shrimp and daphnia. Do these fish ever come to the surface to feed, as mine always seem too scared to come to the surface. Ay advice would be appreciated. Cheers


----------



## darren636

are they wild? if so try live food at first. chopped bloodworm and daphnia.


----------



## Matt Warner

Hi, I'm not sure, I got them from maidenhead aquatics. Do they buy in wild caught fish or captive bred?


----------



## darren636

how 'grey and washed out'  were they when you bought them? the tank bred ones i have seen have more colour to them in the shop.


----------



## Matt Warner

They seemed to be quite dull in the shop, but now they have really nice colour to them and seem really healthy. Just wish they would eat something!


----------



## GHNelson

Hi 
You could try some fish baby food.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/INTERPET-1-2- ... 3a69918d95.
I have used no 3 as well as small flake food.
hoggie


----------



## tim

My local ma states they will only buy captive bred ones due to over fishing they should do ok on crushed flake or pellet food with daphnia and bbs every few days they are shy IME though


----------



## Ian Holdich

i personally wouldn't worry to much if they are nibbling as they are such a small fish...they don't need a lot of feeding.


----------



## pariahrob

They don't eat all that much. Mine didn't eat for a day or two then they happily took hikari micro pellets, blod word and daphnia. They are partial to a bit of tetra prima as well.


----------



## Matt Warner

Thank you for all the replys everyone. I guess they are just that small, they don't need a lot of food. I will just feed them a small amount every couple of days. I will also try some micro pellets and see how they get on. They are still a little shy but getting more confident every day.


----------



## Iain Sutherland

Hikari micro pellets were always a winner for mine.


----------



## viktorlantos

Cyclop-eeze is also a good option. Go with the powder not the flake


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,
Try them on some small live food like Micro worms, the cultures cost pennies to keep and because they wriggle they elicit the feeding response, which will often lead to them trying other dry food fed at the same time. 

If they get on well with Micro worms you could try Grindal worms which are a lot more productive. I also like the Astax Red Crumb and decapsulated brine shrimp from TA aquaculture. 

Just found this from live food guru Mike Hellweg:
<http://www.tfhmagazine.com/details/articles/the-celestial-pearl-danio-a-cautionary-tale.htm>

cheers Darrel


----------



## Gill

Hikari micro pellets, bbs, decapsulared bs eggs, daphnia, mozzies - mine are eating all the above.


----------



## darren636

jbl nano flakes are great. Very small 1 millimeter sized flakes.


----------

